# PC für Architekten (Rendering)



## Iver (9. Februar 2016)

*PC für Architekten (Rendering)*

Hallo

Ich brauche für meinen Beruf als Architekt (und Leidenschaftlicher Gamer) einen neuen PC. Ich besitze einen Laptop, doch der schafft die Renderings nicht.
Ich benutzte hauptsächlich ArchiCAD, aber auch andere Programme wie AutoCAD und PS. 
Wichtig ist mir eine gute Performance beim Rendern (GPU?) und Multitasking bei mehreren Programmen und Fenstern. 
In der Freizeit spiele ich einige Spiele wie GTA V. Aber Hauptmerk ist auf Modellierung, 3D usw. Also nicht nur Gaming Komponenten bitte.
Der soll dementsprechend gut gekühlt werden, ob es jetzt eine Wasserkühlung sein soll - Keine Ahnung, hatte nie eine. Wenn es vom Preis her noch geht und Sinn macht, gerne.



1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
um die 1500€, nix fix.


2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem, ... )
fürs erste nur PC. 

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?
selber einbauen 

4.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (z.B. SATA-Festplatten, Gehäuse oder Lüfter mit Modellangabe)
Alles neu

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung und Bildfrequenz besitzt er?
1920x1080, 60Hz

6.) Wenn gezockt wird dann was? (Anno, BF, D3, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WoW, Watch_Dogs, SC2, ... ) und wenn gearbeitet was (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD, ... )und mit welchen Programmen?
GTA V muss drin sein, bei den Preis aber locker.

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigt ihr? Reicht vielleicht eine SSD oder benötigt ihr noch ein Datengrab?
mindestens 250GB SSD plus 1 (besser 2) TB HDD

8.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? (Grafikkarte und/oder Prozessor)
Lieber nicht

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? (Lautstärke, Designwünsche, WLAN, Sound, usw.)
Nein

Vielen Dank!


/E: Das ist was ich bis jetzt habe:
PC Konfigurator - PC günstig zusammenstellen auf hardwareversand.de

HV20IS11DE	Intel Core I7-6700K Bx, Sockel 1151, ohne Kühler	379,99*€
HV1151V6DE	ASUS Z170-P D3 (1151, ATX, DDR3)	108,99*€
HV30RE71DE	be quiet! Dark Rock 3	62,99*€
HV20MI48DE	8GB-Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600, CL9	37,99*€
HV20MI48DE	8GB-Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600, CL9	37,99*€
HV203PC4DE	PHANTEKS Enthoo Pro Tower - schwarz Window	107,99*€
HVR700L8DE	be quiet! PURE POWER L8 700W	89,99*€
HV20CA73DE	Akasa AK-ICR-07 Interner 6-Port Card Reader mit USB 3.0, 8,89cm (3,5")	14,99*€
HV1040MFDE	MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G, 4GB GDDR5	365,99*€
HV13SB72DE	Seagate Barracuda 7200 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s	70,99*€
HV12SE82DE	Samsung SSD 850 EVO SATA 6Gb/s 250 GB	84,99*€
HV207XTMDE	Samsung SH-224FB/BEBE DVD-RW	13,99*€

Gesamtpreis: 1.376,88*€


----------



## der pc-nutzer (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: PC für Architekten (Rendering)*

Wie gut skalieren die Programme denn mit Kernen?


----------



## Iver (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: PC für Architekten (Rendering)*

Multiprocessing and ArchiCAD | Help Center | ArchiCAD, BIMx, BIM Server knowledge base from GRAPHISOFT
das ist alles was ich weiß 
sonst ist das Photoshop und Autocad

/E: lohnt es sich anstelle der 970 eine R9 390 zu kaufen? Fast gleicher Preis, die 390 hat aber 8 GB Speicher..... zwar frisst sie mehr Strom aber...Muss doch besser sein?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: PC für Architekten (Rendering)*

So könntest du es machen:

1 x Seagate Desktop HDD   2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001)
1 x SanDisk Ultra II  480GB, SATA (SDSSDHII-480G-G25)
1 x Intel Core i7-6700K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80662I76700K)
1 x G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro + Backplate, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, lite retail (11244-01-20G)
1 x ASUS Z170-A (90MB0LS0-M0EAY0)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NSD1 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NSD1.AUAA10B)
3 x EKL Alpenföhn Wing Boost 2 140mm, Snow White Plus (84000000110)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Black Edition Rev. C (84000000126)
1 x Phanteks Enthoo Pro M schwarz mit Sichtfenster voll (PH-ES515PA_BK)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)

Ca 1410€


----------



## flotus1 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: PC für Architekten (Rendering)*

Wie ich den weiterführenden Links auf dieser Seite entnehme ist fürs Rendering in Archicad hauptsächlich die GPU verantwortlich (wer hätte es gedacht ) und je mehr VRAM desto besser, vor allem bei großen Modellen. Zusätzlich werden 4 oder mehr CPU-Kerne und natürlich ein Haufen RAM (16GB aufwärts) empfohlen.
Recommended hardware for GRAPHISOFT products | Help Center | ArchiCAD, BIMx, BIM Server knowledge base from GRAPHISOFT

Dementsprechend würde ich eine Haswell-E Plattform mit 32GB RAM und einer R9 390 (wegen der 8GB VRAM) vorschlagen. Wenn zu viel Geld da ist kann man natürlich die Grafikkarte beispielsweise durch eine GTX 980ti oder gar eine Titan X ersetzen, aber zumindest letzteres sprengt das Budget völlig und ist Preis-Leistungsmäßig nicht zu empfehlen.
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...221fc20e0b80971c6e8a2f9879cca0bf98866a818df2a


----------



## Hackintoshi (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: PC für Architekten (Rendering)*

ArchiCAD: "In general we can say that it is more important to have a recent video card than a particularly high-end video card."
"Hardware for ARCHICAD 19


Processor: 64-bit processor with four or more cores 
RAM: For complex, detailed models 16 GB or more may be required 
Hard disk: installing ARCHICAD on a SSD (or Fusion) drive is  recommended; 5 GB free disk space is required for the installation, 10  GB or more is required per active project 
Graphics card: Dedicated OpenGL 2.0 compatible graphics card  with on board memory of 1024 MB or more is recommended to fully exploit  hardware acceleration capabilities. You can find a list of recommended  graphics cards at: Video Cards | Help Center | ArchiCAD, BIMx, BIM Server knowledge base from GRAPHISOFT 
Display: A resolution of 1440 x 900 or higher is recommended" 
Damit hat man schon mal die empfohlenen eckpunkte. Zweitens sollte so ein setup eher ein leisetreter sein > richtung semipassive kühlung + schallgedämmt.
Mein vorschlag für ca. 1600€:

1 x Western Digital VelociRaptor   1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD1000CHTZ)
1 x ADATA Premier SP550  240GB, SATA (ASP550SS3-240GM-C)
1 x Intel Core i7-5930K, 6x 3.50GHz, tray (CM8064801548338)
1 x Kingston HyperX Fury DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-2400, CL15-15-15 (HX424C15FBK4/32)
1 x ASUS STRIX-GTX750Ti-DC2OC-4GD5, GeForce GTX 750 Ti, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV07L0-M0NA00)
1 x ASRock X99 Extreme4 (90-MXGVL0-A0UAYZ)
1 x Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition (SCMG-4PCGH)
1 x Cooltek Antiphon silber, schallgedämmt (600045770)
1 x XFX XTR Series 550W ATX 2.31 (P1-550B-BEFX)


----------



## hihihi123456789 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: PC für Architekten (Rendering)*



Hackintoshi schrieb:


> ArchiCAD: "In general we can say that it is more important to have a recent video card than a particularly high-end video card."
> "Hardware for ARCHICAD 19
> 
> 
> ...



deine konf. ist völliger müll


----------



## flotus1 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: PC für Architekten (Rendering)*



hihihi123456789 schrieb:


> deine konf. ist völliger müll



Ich liebe es wie hier Argumente ausgetauscht werden. Glaubst du dass es dem TE hilft wenn du hier Gift versprühst?
Auch wenn ich dem Kern der Aussage zustimme, man kann es auch anders ausdrücken ohne ausfallend zu werden. Darüber hinaus wäre es natürlich angebracht zu verraten WAS GENAU nicht passt oder es gleich selbst besser zu machen.


----------



## Jam4l (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: PC für Architekten (Rendering)*

Zwar über dem Budget aber dafür wohl etwas mehr Leistung:

1 x Seagate Desktop HDD   2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001)
1 x Samsung SSD 850 Evo  500GB, SATA (MZ-75E500B)
1 x Intel Core i7-5820K, 6x 3.30GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80648I75820K)
1 x G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro + Backplate, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, lite retail (11244-01-20G)
1 x ASUS X99-S (90MB0KH0-M0EAY0)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition (84000000136)
1 x Fractal Design Define R5 Black, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R5-BK)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)

Preis: 1577,27


----------



## mrmurphy007 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: PC für Architekten (Rendering)*

Tendenziell ist Hackintoshi von der Idee deutlich näher an dem, was verlangt wurde als der pc-nutze. Sprich: Haswell-E statt Skylake und 32GB Ram statt 16. 

So würde ich es machen. 
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/7f38a3221bfdb486ac4d3a48ef62a7710571d3546f6b7efc2b2


----------



## Iver (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: PC für Architekten (Rendering)*

Vielen Dank euch allen! Ich schaue mir das ein Bisschen an, die R9 390 nehme ich aber!



mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Tendenziell ist Hackintoshi von der Idee deutlich näher an dem, was verlangt wurde als der pc-nutze. Sprich: Haswell-E statt Skylake und 32GB Ram statt 16.
> 
> So würde ich es machen.
> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/7f38a3221bfdb486ac4d3a48ef62a7710571d3546f6b7efc2b2


Linkt geht leider nicht. Wieso Haswell-E statt Skylake?


----------



## Icedaft (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: PC für Architekten (Rendering)*

Weil Die Jungs meinen, ein 6-Kerner würde bei Architektursoftware großartig was bringen. Es würde mich wundern, wenn einer von denen jemals mit Autocad, Nemetschek allplan u.ä. gearbeitet hätte.
Die Realität in  Architekturbüros sieht weit anders aus, da würde sich viele die dort arbeiten schon über einen Quadcore freuen...
 Wenn Du mit dem Teil aber auch spielen willst, bist Du mit dem i7 6700K, i7 6700, i5 6600(K), i5 6500...  genauso gut beraten, die haben alle mehr als genug Leistung, selbst wenn Du in 3D arbeitest.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: PC für Architekten (Rendering)*



mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Tendenziell ist Hackintoshi von der Idee deutlich näher an dem, was verlangt wurde als der pc-nutze. Sprich: Haswell-E statt Skylake und 32GB Ram statt 16.



Naja, AutoCAD ist überwiegend ne Single Core Anwendung, bei Photoshop ist der Unterschied relativ gering und bei ArchiCAD ist n Vierkerner auch ausreichend



			
				ArchiCAD schrieb:
			
		

> In some cases 8 cores are faster than 4 cores, but you will not see a difference as big as going from two to four.






> So würde ich es machen.





> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/7f38a3221bfdb486ac4d3a48ef62a7710571d3546f6b7efc2b2



Der Link geht nicht


----------



## flotus1 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: PC für Architekten (Rendering)*

Ich muss ja nicht unbedingt selbst mit einer Software gearbeitet haben um Hardwareempfehlungen des Herstellers umzusetzen die dieser ungewöhnlich ausführlich auf seiner Homepage ausbreitet. Dass eine Software nicht mit beliebig vielen Kernen ideal skaliert ist jetzt nichts Neues. Aber auch kein Grund auf mehr Kerne zu verzichten nur weil der Speedup nicht ideal ist.
Und wenn sich in den Architekturbüros dieser Welt schon viele über einen Quadcore freuen würden, was meinst du wie die sich dann erst über einen Sechskerner freuen. Außerdem sind Haswell-E eben nicht nur 6 oder mehr Kerne, sondern auch doppelte Speicherbandbreite. Wenn ein Programm ohnehin viel Speicher nutzt ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch dass es auch davon profitiert wenn diese Speichermenge schneller angebunden ist.


----------



## DrOctane (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: PC für Architekten (Rendering)*

Interessantes Anforderungsprofil das leider so nicht wirklich funktioniert.

Warum tut es das nicht? Weil Du eine Workstation für die Arbeit möchtest, mit der man auch spielen kann. Das beißt sich!

Wenn Du "professionell" rendern  willst: Quadro oder Fire. Profi-GKs sind schlecht bei Spielen aber machen AutoCAD und Co ordentlich Dampf. Was viele schlicht ignorieren: OpenGL ist wichtig! Will heißen: fast alle tollen Funktionen, die eine Consumer-GK hat, sind für AutoCAD ( Maya, Lightwave, Cinema4D usw.) nutzlos. Füllraten und ähnliches helfen kaum, Kantenglättung usw. sind völlig nutzlos. Was zählt ist der Texturspeicher und ggf. noch die allgemeine Rechenleistung. 

Hier liegt dann auch das Problem für diese "Eier legende Wollmilchsau". Consumer-GKs sind für DirectX optimiert (speziell die Treiber!). Das führt zu mauer Leistung beim Rendering. Habe zwischen 200€-Consumer-GKs und welchen für 600€ hinsichtlich der Leistung bei Lightwave keinerlei Unterschiede feststellen können. Oder noch drastischer: eine ältere Quadro, die man bei Ebay für 200€ gebraucht kauft, schlägt im Zweifel eine TitanX!

Ergo: kaufe Dir einen PC mit dickem Prozessor, viel RAM und einem zuverlässigen Board (Supermicro). GK nach Spieleanforderungen kaufen.  Auf Deine Tools wird sie relativ wenig Auswirkungen haben.
Oder besser: zwei Rechner, einer zum Spielen, einer zum Arbeiten. Ist so oder so die beste Lösung. Warum geben wohl Spieleentwickler, Grafiker usw. soviel Geld für eine Workstation (MacPro, Lenovo ThinkStation, früher noch SGI...) aus?

Nur so als Beispiel: Lenovo ThinkStation P310, Core i7-6700, 16GB RAM, 256GB SSD, Quadro M4000 (30AT0028GE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Zum Spielen taugt die weniger aber für grafikintensive Arbeit ist die ziemlich gut und dürfte jeden "Gaming-PC" mit 4Ghz-i7 und TitanX-GK schlagen.

Wenn Du selbstständig bist, kannst Du Dir keine Ausfälle leisten (eigene Erfahrung!). Ein Tag Ausfall, weil GK durchgeschmort oder Treiberproblem und Du hast jede Menge Geld verloren und ggf. einen verstimmten Kunden. Also beim Werkzeug nicht sparen, dass rächt sich eher früher als später. Mein Setup für die Arbeit  hat knapp 4000€ gekostet. Viel Geld, keine Frage. Aber wenn ich damit schneller arbeiten kann und weniger Ausfälle habe, rechnet es sich sehr schnell. Zumal die Arbeit mit gutem Equipment mehr Spass macht. Einfaches Beispiel: der Ausfall eines Programmierers wegen defekter Hardware (kann nicht arbeiten...) kostet seine Firma ca. 800 -1000€ pro Tag (Lohn, Steuern, Sozialabgaben, ggf. Konventionalstrafe wegen Verzug usw.).  Deswegen nutzen Firmen auch keine "Bastel-PCs" sondern kaufen ein komplettes System (+24h-Support).

Zumal Du so auch noch Vorteile bei der Steuer hättest. Den PC für die Arbeit kannst Du komplett absetzen und auch ggf. mit den Einnahmen verrechnen (Vorsteuer, wenn selbstständig oder mit eigenem Unternehmen).  Nutzt Du den PC auch privat, wird es schnell kompliziert (wieviel Zeit privat, wieviel Zeit geschäftlich). Deswegen rate ich Dir da eher, konservativ zu denken und zwei Rechner in Betracht zu ziehen, die beide für ihre speziellen Anforderungen optimiert sind.


----------



## flotus1 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: PC für Architekten (Rendering)*

Das Argument mit dem Support fürs Komplettsystem ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Hier muss der TE tatsächlich nochmal in sich gehen wie viel Geld er mit dem System verdient.

Dass man 2 komplette Systeme braucht weil man mit Profi-Hardware nicht gamen und mit Consumer-Hardware nicht rendern kann stimmt nicht (mehr). Hier verschwimmen die Grenzen zunehmend. Der Hersteller dieser speziellen Software hat ja auch Consumer-Grafikkarten getestet. Und obwohl diese ziemlich alt und nicht gerade high-end sind können sie mit den "Profi"-Karten der Mittelklasse mithalten. Zurück gehalten werden sie hauptsächlich von der zu geringen Speichermenge. Deshalb wurde ja eine Grafikkarte mit üppigem VRAM empfohlen.
Und zum Thema "allgemeine Rechenleistung": R9 390: 5171GFLOPS (Single), 646GFLOPS (Double); M4000: 2572GFLOPS (Single), 107GFLOPS (Double)
Eines der wenigen Argumente für Quadro und FirePro sind die zertifizierten Treiber. Da aber dieser Softwarehersteller offensichtlich auf ein Zertifizierungsverfahren verzichtet fällt das hier aus.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: PC für Architekten (Rendering)*

Da Op Rendering mit in den Titel geschrieben hat, ginge ich davon aus, dass auch visualisiertvwerden soll, wofür CPU Leistung entscheidend ist. Wobei manche auch GPU Renderer bevorzugen, in meiner Erfahrung ist. das nur die Minderheit.


----------

